# Show help....



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Because of Aiden's age the first show we can get him into will be Blackpool champion dog show, is this okay for a dogs first show? 

Any pointers would be great.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes it will be fine, just make sure you get lots of training classes in first, for yourself as well as Aiden. On the day try to stay really chilled and just enjoy  at the end of the day win or lose YOU are taking the best dog home. Shows are meant to be enjoyable and a great social occasion - if you win - bonus 

Hopefully will be there to 'support' you


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

tashi said:


> Yes it will be fine, just make sure you get lots of training classes in first, for yourself as well as Aiden. On the day try to stay really chilled and just enjoy  at the end of the day win or lose YOU are taking the best dog home. Shows are meant to be enjoyable and a great social occasion - if you win - bonus
> 
> Hopefully will be there to 'support' you


Thanks Tashi. I have planned ring craft from the 1st of April until the week of the show. So with any luck we can get plenty of practise. 
He already knows sit and he's only been with us 2 days and he knows his name so he's quick on the mark faster than Kai and a little faster than Alaska.

Going to buy the show lead I want next week, going to see the size of his neck and Kai's neck to get a general idea which size's we need, as by June he will be a bit bigger.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> Thanks Tashi. I have planned ring craft from the 1st of April until the week of the show. So with any luck we can get plenty of practise.
> He already knows sit and he's only been with us 2 days and he knows his name so he's quick on the mark faster than Kai and a little faster than Alaska.
> 
> Going to buy the show lead I want next week, going to see the size of his neck and Kai's neck to get a general idea which size's we need, as by June he will be a bit bigger.


Try to make stand the first command he understands if you are going to show him, we have ours STAND for a treat, sit can come later, just watch that you dont overdo the training classes with him, but for your sake take one of the others and do YOUR training with them ;0) short and sweet for babes and always finish on a good note


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

tashi said:


> Try to make stand the first command he understands if you are going to show him, we have ours STAND for a treat, sit can come later, just watch that you dont overdo the training classes with him, but for your sake take one of the others and do YOUR training with them ;0) short and sweet for babes and always finish on a good note


He know's stand as well, his breeder tought him that. Kai and Alaska are coming to ringcraft on alternative months. (Sorry its not April that the pups going ring craft but the 1st of March, my months got messed up).:lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Socialisation and ringcraft asap. practise on a table at home , baiting him to use his ears.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

dexter said:


> Socialisation and ringcraft asap. practise on a table at home , baiting him to use his ears.


His ears are doing great, I was worried because with the picture I got 1 ear was up the other was not however both are now correct and dont go up when he looks up so :thumbup:

His next and final puppy vaccine is on the 15th but we are taking him out tomorrow to my mums where my two little brothers are (he hasnt met one of them) so that should be good for him. Then next week I am taking him to meet my family and as soon as he is fully vaccinated off out to Clitheroe Castle and Preston city center (best thing really, loads of differnet people of different ages and different skin tones) and ringcraft on the 1st of March.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Enter him "NFC" for some local open shows, take him along so he can get used to the busy atmosphere - I do this with all my youngsters 

We're planning to take the caravan up to Blackpool so I will try to come and cheer you on


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Jess2308 said:


> Enter him "NFC" for some local open shows, take him along so he can get used to the busy atmosphere - I do this with all my youngsters
> 
> We're planning to take the caravan up to Blackpool so I will try to come and cheer you on


Can you enter pups younger than 6months "nfc"? As he will be 6 months 2 weeks before Blackpool dog show.

And woohooo  Petforum meet up.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

From 4 months they can usually be entered NFC at most shows, just check the rules in the schedule though


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

glad his ears are fine. you need to bait him to get his attention for mwhen he's in the ring.

yes you can enter nfc under 6 mths


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

dexter said:


> glad his ears are fine. you need to bait him to get his attention for mwhen he's in the ring.
> 
> yes you can enter nfc under 6 mths


What does bait mean?:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Never mind found out what it is.

I already have tought Alaska and Kai that, I thought that was just a general thing that everyone tought hteir dog.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

bait................ have food in hand or pocket to keep his attention, when he's standing fore square in the ring ...............keeps his ears alert. if you get my drift , i'm, crap at explaining lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Never mind found out what it is.
> 
> I already have tought Alaska and Kai that, I thought that was just a general thing that everyone tought hteir dog.


no idea.......................... not many show dogs are shown that way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

dexter said:


> no idea.......................... not many show dogs are shown that way.


I have always seen shelties shown that way so tought Alaska it then Kai.

(Taken at blackpool dog show last year)


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

We show the pugs and labs and chi's like that, but the basenji's are stacked. A lot depends on the breed and how they are traditionally shown


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Jess2308 said:


> We show the pugs and labs and chi's like that, but the basenji's are stacked. A lot depends on the breed and how they are traditionally shown


I am glad we dont have to hold them still I love dogs free standing they look natural.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I find it much easier free standing them, im rubbish at getting Maya's feet in the right place when im stacking her :lol:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

If you want to see relaxed free standing, watch the toller ring, none of them stand still :lol:, but that's part of their character to be active and alert


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I have always seen shelties shown that way so tought Alaska it then Kai.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks dexter. I am doing. It just takes time I guess.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We have to bait Holly, as she's shown free standing, however she rarely puts her feet right  She's used to being stacked on a table though.

Good Aiden is getting on good  And what ringcraft are you going to? Need to convince the OH to take Holly


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

kaisa624 said:


> We have to bait Holly, as she's shown free standing, however she rarely puts her feet right  She's used to being stacked on a table though.
> 
> Good Aiden is getting on good  And what ringcraft are you going to? Need to convince the OH to take Holly


Oswaldtwistle.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

shetlandlover said:


> Can you enter pups younger than 6months "nfc"? As he will be 6 months 2 weeks before Blackpool dog show.
> 
> And woohooo  Petforum meet up.


i will be there as well showing master bruce , so will pop along and cheer you on :thumbup::thumbup: also i run a ring craft every wendsday night in blackpool if you wanted to pop along


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

leoti said:


> i will be there as well showing master bruce , so will pop along and cheer you on :thumbup::thumbup: also i run a ring craft every wendsday night in blackpool if you wanted to pop along


I dont drive so would struggle  But thank you for the offer its very kind.
 I am going to be so bright red with everyone from pf watching. I bet I fall and crush Aiden...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't overdo the ring craft. When they are teething it can put them off with their teeth being looked at and the area around it. Learnt that mistake with Blu so decided to have a week off ringcraft with Jack this week. They are pups not robots so nothing wrong with some misbehaving :thumbup: 

You need to get the 'Sheltie Look' :lol: People with shelties tend to stand a certain way with their dogs and have a certain look. Mum and I can normaly tell sheltie people a mile off. Well atleast here they all seem to act and look the same :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> You need to get the 'Sheltie Look' :lol: People with shelties tend to stand a certain way with their dogs and have a certain look. Mum and I can normaly tell sheltie people a mile off. Well atleast here they all seem to act and look the same :lol:


lol spill the beans.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> lol spill the beans.


It's just a look. Like the way they stand and it tends to be older people here that are shortish with their cardigens on. Maybe it's just because we are in Scotland and they are Scottish dogs? Height wise mum would fit in well with them :lol: Our good friend shows shelties by the way and we are always calling her 'the wee sheltie wummin' :lol:


----------



## cremolafoam (Mar 4, 2010)

LOL! I am one of 'the wee Sheltie wummin' and I am only 5"1. I am also new to showing and yes, there are ways we stand and you need to get the alert sweet expression. Easier said than done LOL!



CheekoAndCo said:


> It's just a look. Like the way they stand and it tends to be older people here that are shortish with their cardigens on. Maybe it's just because we are in Scotland and they are Scottish dogs? Height wise mum would fit in well with them :lol: Our good friend shows shelties by the way and we are always calling her 'the wee sheltie wummin' :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> It's just a look. Like the way they stand and it tends to be older people here that are shortish with their cardigens on. Maybe it's just because we are in Scotland and they are Scottish dogs? Height wise mum would fit in well with them :lol: Our good friend shows shelties by the way and we are always calling her 'the wee sheltie wummin' :lol:


lol. that made me chuckle. i remember my friend buying a dandie dinmont and i said "oh you getting a tartan suit then ":lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

cremolafoam said:


> LOL! I am one of 'the wee Sheltie wummin' and I am only 5"1. I am also new to showing and yes, there are ways we stand and you need to get the alert sweet expression. Easier said than done LOL!


I've probaly saw you at shows then  I seem to be known as the person with the poodle doesn't doesn't behave :lol: That should have worn off by now though!



dexter said:


> lol. that made me chuckle. i remember my friend buying a dandie dinmont and i said "oh you getting a tartan suit then ":lol:


Some breeds seem to have a sterotype on how they act/look/dress. Not really sure what they say about poodle people :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I am screwed...I am not old, nor do I wear old clothes. And I am 5ft8.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Some breeds seem to have a sterotype on how they act/look/dress. Not really sure what they say about poodle people :lol:


ha ha that'll be telling :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> I've probaly saw you at shows then  I seem to be known as the person with the poodle doesn't doesn't behave :lol: That should have worn off by now though!
> 
> Some breeds seem to have a sterotype on how they act/look/dress. Not really sure what they say about poodle people :lol:


If I see someone in a red suit I assume they are a poodle person


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

babycham2002 said:


> If I see someone in a red suit I assume they are a poodle person


what about a tartan jacket lmao


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tashi said:


> what about a tartan jacket lmao


Then Id know it was you tashi!!:lol:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> If I see someone in a red suit I assume they are a poodle person


Not so much anymore. Slowly moving to white trousers with a bright coloured top/jacket. I did wear a red skirt last year but got white trousers this year. Nightmare for keeping clean. Took 3 washes last week to get them clean :lol:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Not so much anymore. Slowly moving to white trousers with a bright coloured top/jacket. I did wear a red skirt last year but got white trousers this year. Nightmare for keeping clean. Took 3 washes last week to get them clean :lol:


WHITE TROUSERS !!!! YOU'RE BRAVE :lol:


----------

